# Need router recommendation



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

A good friend of mine has a small hotel. One of those where it is 3 strips of rooms around a courtyard with a pool. I set up a regular house router for her, but needless to say it doesn't reach very far. Could any of you recommend a router that has quite a bit of range? Thanks!


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

It may require not only the right router, but changing the firmware and antennas. Are you technically inclined? If so, it's not difficult; if not, you'll need to get someone who is to do it.

In general, whenever obstructions are involved, you want a router that says 'MIMO' and has at least 2 antennas.

To say any more than that I'd need to know what brand & model of router you have now, and how near (or far) you are from adequate coverage now. Also helpful would be what kind of siding the buildings have (not metal, hopefully), and distance to the farthest point you want to cover.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Common routers use Wireless G technology, which is rated for 100 feet indoors (including walls). Newer routers have Wireless N, which is rated for 160 feet. Be sure the router is a Wireless N and that the Wireless N protocol is enabled in the router setup.

Of course there are more sophisticated solutions, but they involve cabling and much more expense. One thing that I'll tell you is that I've tried several brands of home router repeaters but never had any luck with them. I don't recommend you go that route.

What kind if distances are we talking here?


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Amanda,
Your friend may want to look into one of the devices made by EnGenius. Many hotels/motels small and large use them, they work very well and will work with any additional routers they have in place. 

http://www.engeniustech.com/network...etworking/indoor-access-points-client-bridges

They have many different products but there are several that are wired and wireless routers as well as they are able to be bridges between networks (if ever needed) or just an access point to extend a network. Very multiuse. And pretty simple to set up.

May want to check...depending on what kind of service she has with her ISP, sometimes the modems they set up for you also have wireless capabilities. I see often that people don't know that and end up not using the wireless service on the modem/routers provided. If your modem has wireless capabilities, you can extend the network with the home router....or use an engenius device to extend it and then use the home router to extend even more. It all sort of depends on what you already have.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I tried to get our local internet provider to swap out modems for a wireless modem. That led to all kinds of problems. My friend knows nothing about computers, but wants me to help with the wifi system, but doesn't want to change anything. I'm going to see if they offer a technical Spanish/English dictionary online anywhere and try again...lol. 

I'll definitely look into the link you shared WhyNot.


----------

